# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  SOLICITUD: Terreno Agrícola de 100-200 Hás para plantación de Uvas y Berries

## Perú Sotheby's International Realty

Estimados: 
Tenemos una solicitud de un terreno de 100/200 has. Que sean preferentemente de arenas, profundos, bien drenados de Agua con  baja conductividad eléctrica e idealmente con bajo PH. 
Zona cercana a Rutas principales con un poblado cerca con disponibilidad de Mano de obra. 
Será destinado a Plantación de Uvas y Berries (Arándanos). 
Estos Terrenos deben estar inscritos al igual que los derechos de agua.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* 995-805-066  *Correo:* terrenos@agroforum.peTemas similares: SOLICITUD: Terreno  Agrícola de 100 a 500 Hás entre Casma y Trujillo SOLICITUD: Terreno  Agrícola de 40-100 Hás en Piura o Ica SOLICITUD: Terreno de 8 a 10 Hás en Cañete para producción de arándanos Solicitud: Terreno de 350 a 400 Has en el norte, Arequipa o Moquegua para producción de uvas Solicitud: Terreno de 10 Has para sembrar quinua

----------

